# Android text messaging limitation... and a solution... sorta



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Android limits you to 100 texts an hour..

Now I rarely hit the limit but it does happen. after the limit it says are you sure you want to send after each message and if you forget to hit ok it doesn't send.

Now I was introduced to elitebomber sms app. Were you can text bomb people... it sensed i have a rooted phone and asked if I would like it to do away with the limit.

I don't know if this is popular enough to get rom dev's to bake it in. but maybe if its universal it could be made into a zip that works across the board? just thought if I was curious others may be too.

The sms app was banned from the market I can post the APK if someone's interested.


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn a hundred texts in an hour...is that 100 sent and received or just sent? Either way that is some serious texting


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

It has to be sent and received. Shit happens when texting multiple people lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know they put a limit in like that lol. Guess that's a lot of texting you're doing, a lot more then I anyways.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol I thought I maxed out my memory the first tike it happened to me! It happens when you try to make plans with 2-3 at once


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> Lol I thought I maxed out my memory the first tike it happened to me! It happens when you try to make plans with 2-3 at once


Bingo or when you send a text to a bunch of people at once.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

First of all, text "bombing" is technically illegal and I would recommend against it. Secondly, this does work, but if when using the app, (I haven't gotten this many without it) at around 300-500 messages, it gives a message saying "radio off" and temporarily turns off the radio


----------

